# jay peak or whiteface



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi 

I'm thinking about spending a few days at either whiteface or jay peak with a friend

I found some decent deals for lift tickets / hotels for whiteface, but jay peak seems a lot more expensive.

I went to jay in december, and i fell in love with that mountain. I rented a condo and the pre season rates where reasonable. 

Is there any cheap but clean motels / hotels / condos not too far from jay ?? (i hate driving for long distances after a day on the mountain) ? i found a couple of bed and breakfasts with old wesites using google, but im sure there is better options !

I would also be interested in the powder/glades clinics they offer at jay

any suggestions appreciated.

martin


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

jumpinthefire said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm thinking about spending a few days at either whiteface or jay peak with a friend
> 
> ...


If you're going solely for riding and don't care about much beyond 9 am-4 PM, go Jay, Go Jay, Go Jay! If you are looking for riding AND activity afterwards, I suggest elsewhere...though I have a hard time pushing Whiteface. Been there 3 times and never loved it. Town is fun (though a tiny drive from the mountain) but the mountain blows/skis off right quickly. Apparently Ski Magazine calls them the #1 Resort in the East, but I'm not a fan. Can't help you with lodging, beyond VRBO, but if you get a hold of Mysticfalcon, he can help you out.


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

We are going for riding, not to get drunk or find love ! thanks for mentionning VRBO, I will book early for next season for sure ! When I went to jay, I really enjoyed going back to the condo, cooking a nice meal, having a few beers then going to bed. That is what im looking for. I live in montreal, so if we feel like partying and riding with dozens of poseurs everywhere, we just go to tremblant !


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

If you think this looks like fun then definitely Jay. Otherwise check out iceface.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

PMing you info on how to do Jay very cheaply.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Their powder equates to the west


What!? Carm, you've lost it!  Jay gets comparable amounts of snow to some western resorts but it's still heavy eastern snow!


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

do jay for sure. i went to whiteface about a month ago and it was terrible. that place is so hit or miss.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Go Jay Go Jay


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> What!? Carm, you've lost it!  Jay gets comparable amounts of snow to some western resorts but it's still heavy eastern snow!


No you just haven't been up here for any of the really good powder days. Ive had more than a few.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You haven't been out west Rob. You guys get low humidity snow on occasion. Out west it's the norm. No doubt jay is the best in the east for both terrain and snow. If it's between a western trip with week old snow And a Jay pow day, I'll pick the west every time.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> You haven't been out west Rob. You guys get low humidity snow on occasion. Out west it's the norm. No doubt jay is the best in the east for both terrain and snow. If it's between a western trip with week old snow And a Jay pow day, I'll pick the west every time.


I'll agree that week old snow out west is likely to beat week old snow over here but you made it sound like it never happens. Ive found waist deep blower a week after a storm at Jay at least a couple times every season. Heck Ive found chest deep blower on Big Jay when we hadnt gotten a bit of snowfall in at least 10 days. You just need to time it right. Last weeks storm was low humidity blower. Unfortunately Saturday night added a whole bunch of thick wet snow to everything.


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

Mysticfalcon said:


> If you think this looks like fun then definitely Jay. Otherwise check out iceface.


heres where we decided to go, thanks a lot for the advice, best weekend ever, im buying a never summer premier board this week, got stuck twice today in so much powder i couldnt get up : jay rules


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well Im glad someone got to have a good day up there yesterday. Did you happen to take the Jet chair in the AM at all? If so I was with the large group of ski patrollers with a buddy with a broken Femur. Conditions really were prime in the woods though.


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, i saw the patrollers helping somebody out when we took the jet yesterday morning, I hope your friends heals quickly

Conditions on saturday morning where awesome, we rode the trails for a few hours then we went in the woods for the rest of the weekend and had a blast. 

It was my first experience riding trees and glades and i cant say how fun it was. the east part of Tumbuktu, where they have resort boundary signs was my favorite. Andres paradise is also very nice. i cant wait to go back and explore the mountain a bit more. 

Is big jay the mountain to your left when you are sitting in the jet ? or the one to your right when you take the flyer ? (where they say expansion area on the trail map)


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you ride the tram? Big Jay is the mountain that you are looking at when you walk from the tram house to where you strap in.


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks ! I cant wait to go back !


----------

